
US Patent for Physical store online shopping control Patent - phr4ts
http://patents.justia.com/patent/9665881
======
phr4ts
Summary of Amazon's patent:

Provide in-store wifi. And when customer searches for competitor product,
display yours, block the search, or send over a sales person.

Candidate for stupid patent of the month

